# tetanus vaccine considered rx drug management?



## kbartrom (Feb 2, 2009)

Patient presents with R leg contusion/abrasion.  A tetanus shot is given.  Would this be considered prescription drug management under the Management Options section of the risk table?


----------



## rebecca lopez (Feb 2, 2009)

*tetnus RX*

Yes it would be counted towards MDM.


----------



## valerie2424 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Tetanus vaccine considered rx drug management*

Per question and answer below.  I am wondering where to find information that this is considered prescription management. I have been coding Dtap as low risk.  

I am thanking anyone in advance that might have some information.

Thank you.


----------

